# Representar regulador en PCB con LiveWire



## Jos1957 (Ene 21, 2008)

Hola amigos. Mi pregunta es referente al LiveWire que recién lo estoy comenzando a utilizar.
En un circuito con Integrados digitales, ¿cómo se hace para poder incluir, por ejemplo, un regulador 7809 que alimentará el circuito para que se represente en la placa PCB?
En el circuito que se ve abajo por ejemplo. El programa toma la alimentación de por sí solo, pero no tengo idea cual es ese valor en voltios. Me gustaría poder representar toda esa sección correspondiente a la alimentación en forma manual tanto para tener un control sobre la misma y también para que se represente en el PCB.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 21, 2008)

Aca destilda la primera opcion y elegis que tension vas a usar, vss para cmos. ( tenes que poner en el diagrama el conector de vss) o lo que pongas . saludos


----------

